# A Toast! 🥂



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

This one came up spontaneously at the family dinner table this evening:

“To better memories of Christmas Past and better Christmas’ in the future.”

Cheers and 🍻 Merry Christmas 🎄 and give us a toast if you’re still celebrating!!


----------

